# Thornton Heath Chitter Chatter Thread



## boohoo (Jun 16, 2016)

So to welcome our newest resident, I think we need our own thread....

Miss-Shelf 

BigMoaner Hoss xenon Guineveretoo Callie 

There is a clean up on Saturday 18 June in Thornton Heath Rec. They will be cleaning up the brook and litter picking in the park with support from the council, Veolia and Thames21.

Meeting at the Carew Road entrance at 10.15am - there will be a very important H&S talk at 10.25am near the community garden. Finishing at 12.45pm


----------



## boohoo (Jun 16, 2016)

Also can anyone tell me more about the Thomas Farley pub?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 16, 2016)

I feel very welcome


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 16, 2016)

What an omission, not to have a Thornton Heath thread. Well done for correcting that. 

I don't think I know which pub the Thomas Farley is.

When I first moved here, I tried the pubs in Thornton Heath, and there was one I quite liked - if only because it was so friendly and not too busy - but that was years ago.

Time to explore it some more, perhaps.


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2016)

I know nothing about the Thomas Farley which is sort of middle is on the high street, on the left if you're facing tescowards but I did go to drink there once when I was on route to the Croydon volunteers centre. Actually it was probably after 

I'm not really a TH dweller, I'm in Broad Green but did live on Boswell Rd off of Brigstocke Rd 20 years ago and Broughton Rd down by the pond for a bit. 

Dunno if it's of any interest to you boohoo but I think this weekend onwarss is Croydon Heritage Week with various walks, talks and bits and bobs happening.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 16, 2016)

Callie said:


> Dunno if it's of any interest to you boohoo but I think this weekend onwarss is Croydon Heritage Week with various walks, talks and bits and bobs happening.



Yes -the festival looks good. Although some of the free tours are already sold out!

Croydon Heritage Festival 2016


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 16, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Also can anyone tell me more about the Thomas Farley pub?


I have just realised, via google, that the Thomas Farley is the pub I was talking about which I went to 15 years ago, and which was quiet but friendly.

Not sure how helpful that is, though, because I have no idea if it is run by the same people.

Just found this review written about 4 years ago, which says it is named after a local landowner. The Thomas Farley in Thornton Heath


----------



## boohoo (Jun 16, 2016)

Guineveretoo  - the pub was dead last night. It's probably run by the same people.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 16, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Guineveretoo  - the pub was dead last night. It's probably run by the same people.


Maybe. Apparently, it is one of the places that the Away supporters go on match days. Perhaps they make enough money from that to keep them going.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 17, 2016)

I will be in the neighbourhood all weekend but doing essential work on our house so we can move in end of July.

and thanks for the welcome boohoo  

I will be up for pub visits once we've moved. Will report back and post up findings i.e. (is the Guinness any good? and other burning questions).


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm in TH this weekend, visiting my dad. Probably not up forcleaning parks...  

We should have TH drinks one day.  . Am well out of touch re any decent pubs there. My dad doesn't drink any more... Thomas Farley, end of Parchmore road? by the clock tower (which has probably gone actually.) used to be the Prince of Wales. Was... Quite sketchy.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2016)

It was called Big Hand Hmo's or sommat before that. Think that was in the McKenzie brothers era. Had a boxing gym up stairs.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 19, 2016)

xenon said:


> I'm in TH this weekend, visiting my dad. Probably not up forcleaning parks...
> 
> We should have TH drinks one day.  . Am well out of touch re any decent pubs there. My dad doesn't drink any more... Thomas Farley, end of Parchmore road? by the clock tower (which has probably gone actually.) used to be the Prince of Wales. Was... Quite sketchy.



I think that one has entirely gone. I was looking at old photos of the area. The developers have a lot to answer for.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoons is best. 

Had a nice morning out and about th today. Ybr bakery, cornfield bakery for cake, polish deli for bread, Tesco for kids toys, th rec for a bit of green. 

They are cleaning the pavements. Looks great. 

Big restaurant opening on Whitehorse roundabout, no idea what it'll be like. 

Daughter starts at Whitehorse in Sept. 

The last area truly untouched by gentrification in zones 1-4.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2016)

All the houses in my surrounding rounds are going on at 400 above and all are being reduced within weeks. Good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Also can anyone tell me more about the Thomas Farley pub?


. Has pool tables that I think are popular, and match day traffic, otherwise seems dead.  Prince gorge is a friendly pub, but very old school.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2016)

there was a massive party in the rec the other day, totally illegally - giant speaker sound system  but a lot  among residents


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2016)

i am going to try and get ARiwa studios to do a sound system for the festival...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 28, 2016)

massive street party from 11pm to 4am on whitehorse, music blaring from cars, 200 odd teenagers having a great time. local residents up in arms, i guess me one of them, as police never showed up to disperse. it was a bit of a joke with so many people having a sleepless night, but it also was good to see teenagers having fun.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 28, 2016)

thornton heath festival. Normally a great day, nothing fancy, but some good music and they close off the whole of the high street and great to see little kids running about. I am trying my hardest to get Ariwa studios to do something (legendary raggae/dub studio on whitehorse lane), perhaps a small little rig. 

Dan-I, is playing. many others. 



Thornton Heath Festival


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2016)

Looking forward to Thornton Heath Festival. Arts festival starts soon.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2016)

So when do we organise a drinks then?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 30, 2016)

What school did u get/choose in the end boohoo?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> What school did u get/choose in the end boohoo?


Cypress - pleased as it is our closest school. Have to hang out with South Norwood people though. Not quite the same as the Thornton Heath Crew. 

Did you get the one you wanted?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 30, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Cypress - pleased as it is our closest school. Have to hang out with South Norwood people though. Not quite the same as the Thornton Heath Crew.
> 
> Did you get the one you wanted?


Yes, Whitehorse. Open evening was last night, felt very warm and friendly.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 30, 2016)

I was in the area briefly today and thought we need a drinks - next week?   week after?   hoping to move at the weekend or early next week


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2016)

But where?!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 30, 2016)

I reckon the Thomas Farley - after the 10th would be better for me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 30, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Cypress - pleased as it is our closest school. Have to hang out with South Norwood people though. Not quite the same as the Thornton Heath Crew.
> 
> Did you get the one you wanted?



I taught a lot of former Cypress students in my last school - it was one of our loveliest feeder schools.  Congratulations.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 30, 2016)

lord napier seems okay. never been. i'm not a pub person.

pawson's arms? any one know these two?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 30, 2016)

I drove past the Railway Telegraph pub today and thought it looked nice. It's a Youngs pub. 

Anyone know it? 

Or there is the Wetherspoons. I was in there today. 

The disabled toilet smelt of piss and the floor was slippy in there. 

But, according to my 4 Year old grandson, the pub has got "lovely, lovely carpet" throughout. And he liked the cheesy pasta.


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2016)

The Pawsons Arms has (had...not been in there for a while) a nice greyhound called Mr Big or something similar and sometimes the barman let's you feed the dog pepperamis 

I like it but I'm not sure it's everyone cup of tea. Think they're quite sport orientated. Dartboards, TVs showing stuff, palace etc.

I would have claimed it as my local because of the dog but it's a bit far to walk for just a pint from mine


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2016)

Pawsons Arms greyhound...relaxing?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> lord napier seems okay. never been. i'm not a pub person.
> 
> pawson's arms? any one know these two?



Been past the Lord Napier - not been in it.

Where's the Pawson's arms?


----------



## Hoss (Jul 1, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Been past the Lord Napier - not been in it.
> 
> Where's the Pawson's arms?



Likewise - The Lord Napier looks alright.

I'm still doing up our house, can't even think about socialising  We had to extend the lease on our flat by a month as there's a shitload of work to do and we can't really live on a building site with a 2 year old who seems oddly attracted to mouldy carpets, wood scraps and sharp screws ...it's slowly falling into place and I think this coming week will be a huge improvement/milestone if it all goes to plan (i.e. we'll have a bathroom  )...

I've learnt a lot about DIY and how flaky tradespeople can be

I've already met a few really lovely neighbours who have been incredibly welcoming and a few shopkeepers in the area who also seem lovely. It's a really mixed area, our road alone is insanely diverse from what I can tell. It's London at it's best, IMO. Having moved from 10years renting in East Dulwich to calling Thornton Heath home, I am feeling very happy and positive


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2016)

Hoss - which bit of the heath are you near?


----------



## Hoss (Jul 1, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Hoss - which bit of the heath are you near?



Right inbetween London Road and Thornton Heath Rec. Station-wise it's pretty much equidistant from Norbury and TH.

Where are you?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 1, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Right inbetween London Road and Thornton Heath Rec. Station-wise it's pretty much equidistant from Norbury and TH.
> 
> Where are you?



I am up by Grangewood Park - so the big lots of trees on the hill you can see behind Tescos. 

I like the Rec and have had a good wander through the area. I walked from Beulah Spa on Beulah Hill to London Road and then back to mine one day. It's a nice long walk.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 1, 2016)

Has no-one been to the railway telegraph? 

Does anyone fancy checking it out?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 1, 2016)

I walked past there


Hoss said:


> Likewise - The Lord Napier looks alright.
> 
> I'm still doing up our house, can't even think about socialising  We had to extend the lease on our flat by a month as there's a shitload of work to do and we can't really live on a building site with a 2 year old who seems oddly attracted to mouldy carpets, wood scraps and sharp screws ...it's slowly falling into place and I think this coming week will be a huge improvement/milestone if it all goes to plan (i.e. we'll have a bathroom  )...
> 
> ...


by good fortune I met a great builder who was doing up the next door house. He's doing some good work for me for a very good price. He's got a Croydon crew and he's quick ...if you want his number let me know

Also I agree Thornton Heath feels like hackney used to in 1992 ...which means I'm part of the incoming gentrifying posse sadly


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I walked past there
> 
> by good fortune I met a great builder who was doing up the next door house. He's doing some good work for me for a very good price. He's got a Croydon crew and he's quick ...if you want his number let me know
> 
> Also I agree Thornton Heath feels like hackney used to in 1992 ...which means I'm part of the incoming gentrifying posse sadly


I want his number, please, particulary if he does demolition - I need a garage going.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I want his number, please, particulary if he does demolition - I need a garage going.


He does.  I will text it


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2016)

another request for the builder details please! 

I've not been in the railway telegraph but wouldn't say no 



boohoo said:


> Where's the Pawson's arms?



It's on Pawsons Rd which is off of Whitehorse Rd and near the Queens Rd Cemetery. There's another pub down the road from there called the Lion Inn. Queens Rd Cemetery is worth a wander if you're round that way.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks Miss-Shelf I'll give you a PM if I need his number. Fingers crossed our guy will come through on Monday!


.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 2, 2016)

Not been in Railway Guineveretoo  - would be happy to give it a go. 
Thornton Heath Community Action Team day tomorrow:

ACTION DAY: 11.30am Sunday 3rd July 16 | Thornton Heath Community Action Team


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> He does.  I will text it


Thanks


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2016)

Picnic in the Park At Grangewood Park - next weekend! Please come along. I will be on one of the stalls.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 4, 2016)

Rumour that the Thomas Farley has closed - fine and unusual interior - would be a shame for it to go.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 4, 2016)

boohoo said:


> View attachment 89174
> 
> Picnic in the Park At Grangewood Park - next weekend! Please come along. I will be on one of the stalls.


I'm not going this year because it clashes with other events I'm involved in, like the South Norwood Community Festival. 

But, in the past, the picnic in Grangewood Park has been great!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 5, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I'm not going this year because it clashes with other events I'm involved in, like the South Norwood Community Festival.
> 
> But, in the past, the picnic in Grangewood Park has been great!



It is a shame it clashes.


----------



## Oula (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I drove past the Railway Telegraph pub today and thought it looked nice. It's a Youngs pub.
> 
> Anyone know it?
> 
> ...



The secret life of Wetherspoon’s freaky carpets


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> It is a shame it clashes.


Although it clashes, my daughter has decided that she is going to the Grangewood Park event (she and her partner were founder members of the Friends of Grangewood Park) and taking my sister-in-law and my nephew with her, so I will be leaving the stall at the South Norwood Community Festival to others for a while, and heading over there instead!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Oula said:


> The secret life of Wetherspoon’s freaky carpets


Well, I will be!

I had never realised that they all had different carpets. I kind of assumed there was a corporate design or something. So I just thought my grandson was being toddlerish. Which he kind of was, but he was also telling the truth, I guess - if he thinks it was a lovely, lovely carpet, then it was 

ETA It has also made me wonder what happens to these unique and expensive carpets when the pubs close, such as the one down the road in South Norwood.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 10, 2016)

I visited TH recently and I have to say that even as a born and bred North Londoner I like it. It reminded me of late '90s Homerton. Which is a good thing


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 10, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Although it clashes, my daughter has decided that she is going to the Grangewood Park event (she and her partner were founder members of the Friends of Grangewood Park) and taking my sister-in-law and my nephew with her, so I will be leaving the stall at the South Norwood Community Festival to others for a while, and heading over there instead!


My daughter and her lot got there, but my rellies didn't make it to Croydon at all, and I was so knackered after fighting with a gazebo and a load of banners in a strong wind and rain, that I gave up and went home and missed both events!


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> lord napier seems okay. never been. i'm not a pub person.
> 
> pawson's arms? any one know these two?



Lord Napier used to be quite a friendly pub. Known for it's live Jazz. Big hall and marveless beaten up old piano with it's guts virtually hanging out.

Got taken over a few years ago and went down hill a bit. Less music, bit rougher IIRC. Dunno what it's like now but glad it's still open.


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2016)

Grangewood Park. Just up from where my dad lives. I'm not into flowers and that but remember they always had really impressive beds of various coloured plants.

Well, if you're impressed by seeing a big square of red next to one of blue and so on.

Have they still got a parade of shops along there


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

xenon said:


> Grangewood Park. Just up from where my dad lives. I'm not into flowers and that but remember they always had really impressive beds of various coloured plants.
> 
> Well, if you're impressed by seeing a big square of red next to one of blue and so on.
> 
> Have they still got a parade of shops along there


The parade of shops has gone, but the park is still there. There was an event there yesterday in fact. It is now mostly run by a group calling themselves the Friends of Grangewood Park who have been liaising with the council to get play equipment fixed, and money for plants and trees, and have then been organising community plantings and weedings and litter collections.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 11, 2016)

Just back from Grangewood. Its like my kids back garden in a way. Thornton heath is changing fast. But the more time I spend here, the more I like it as it is. It has lots of charm, beneath the scruffy veneer.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 11, 2016)

All - try the new polish deli. Its the nuts.


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

So when/where are we going to the pub?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> So when/where are we going to the pub?


And which pub. 

I will put in the first bid:

Railway Telegraph (Railway Telegraph, 19 Brigstock Road, Thornton Heath, Surrey, CR7 7JJ, Contact Us, Make an Enquiry)
Friday 15 July


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 11, 2016)

Id go for spoons personally. 

Or the George.


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd go for railway, spoons or both!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'd go for railway, spoons or both!


They are close to each other. 

We could start in one and move to the other. 

Your question was when, though. 

Can anyone else do this Friday, or is that too short notice?

Miss-Shelf boohoo


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd be up for Friday although I'm feeling a bit under the weather so il. Keep an eye on it


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2016)

Country show warm up! I like it. I could certainly manage Friday


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 11, 2016)

I've discovered TH recently while trying to find a way south avoiding Beulah hill. There are some fine pub buildings for sure.

The Thomas Farley looks pretty grand as does the Princes George. From the comments I'm assuming the Railway is the best bet in the area?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 11, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I've discovered TH recently while trying to find a way south avoiding Beulah hill. There are some fine pub buildings for sure.
> 
> The Thomas Farley looks pretty grand as does the Princes George. From the comments I'm assuming the Railway is the best bet in the area?


I'm not sure that any of us know, really - let's go and find out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 14, 2016)

Are people up for a Thornton Heath pub session tomorrow night, then? 

Callie 
Miss-Shelf 
boohoo 
BigMoaner 
DJWrongspeed


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 14, 2016)

ditto

Hoss 
Oula 
twentythreedom


----------



## Oula (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tag but I can't do tomorrow night I'm afraid. Something as come up for Mr Oula so I'm on childcare.


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2016)

I am  or another time if it is too short notice!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 14, 2016)

Can possibly pop to the pub - need to check that there is nothing happening.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 14, 2016)

Guineveretoo Thanks but still no chance  of [emoji481] for me...2 weeks until we move in and still loads of work to do [emoji30]


.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Shall we pick another date, and get more people to come along? 

I only said tonight because I'm free, but I'm also knackered, particularly because I had a late night as a result of the horrible news from Nice. 

I was fully expecting people to suggest other dates. 

I could still turn up tonight, though. Let's decide in the next few hours.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Okay - it looks like we have enough to make a drunks meet. 

The Railway Telegraph for starters. 

So, what time can people make? Callie Miss-Shelf boohoo anyone else? Feel free to tag. 

I can do 7:30, I reckon. Or earlier, if people prefer.


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2016)

730 sounds good to me


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey.... A DRUNKS meet?!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> Hey.... A DRUNKS meet?!


Oops.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> Hey.... A DRUNKS meet?!


Well give it time .....

Ps where is the railway telegraph?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 15, 2016)

I have been in the 'spoons today for their WiFi it's alright


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

It is just up the road from the 'spoons.


Miss-Shelf said:


> Well give it time .....
> 
> Ps where is the railway telegraph?




Railway Telegraph, 19 Brigstock Road, Thornton Heath, Surrey, CR7 7JJ, Contact Us, Make an Enquiry


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

did you note the lovely, lovely carpet?



Miss-Shelf said:


> I have been in the 'spoons today for their WiFi it's alright


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 15, 2016)

Busy tonight folks. Hope its a good un.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

I am going to head for the pub shortly - just sorting out buses.


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2016)

Same here! On my way


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> Same here! On my way


I'm on a bus. But I have to change buses. 

I wonder if we might get on the same bus.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 15, 2016)

I m just leaving too


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in the garden


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Callie said:


> I'm in the garden


I'm too cold and am in the quiet bit of the pub!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2016)

I'll come and find you!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 15, 2016)

I didn't even look in the garden. I'll keep this table and wait to see if anyone comes here.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 15, 2016)

I am also in the railway telegraph where are you two?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 15, 2016)

BBQ and Music // Eat What You Sow


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2016)

That was lovely. Welcome to Thornton Heath/Croydon, Miss-Shelf! Lovely to see you again Callie. 

The pub is great. Unspoilt locals' type pub but really friendly. 

We should go there again!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 16, 2016)

was it busy?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes it was.  Good mix of locals plus dogs
Lively but had quiet space and a garden 
The sort if place that could handle a big urban contingent and find it amusing 
Oh and toilets were nice friendofdorothy 

Callie good to meet and thanks to Guineveretoo for organising at short notice plus plumber tips


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2016)

The pub is bigger than I had realised. Big enough that we all sat in different parts of it, and wouldn't have found the others without mobile phones!

And yes, it was busy.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 16, 2016)

Schedule


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Yes it was.  Good mix of locals plus dogs
> Lively but had quiet space and a garden
> The sort if place that could handle a big urban contingent and find it amusing
> Oh and toilets were nice friendofdorothy
> ...


good to know. Look forward to visiting another time.


----------



## RubbishChessMan (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the Railway used to have strippers. I take it they've done some, er, modernising since then...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 16, 2016)

RubbishChessMan said:


> I'm pretty sure the Railway used to have strippers. I take it they've done some, er, modernising since then...


Or they had a night off


----------



## Hoss (Jul 16, 2016)

Drove past the Lord Napier with my dad this evening. He told me he used to drink there and that it was a good music venue back in the day.


.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2016)

Thomas Farley windows boarded up - its a shame it has a very handsome front


----------



## boohoo (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope this isn't an excuse to rip out the interior to make it unusable.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 19, 2016)

spoke to the chap who was doing the boards - asked him what was going to happen to it. He said that it was "being redecorated and the boards are to protect the windows", and he didn't know anything else. Guess we'll have to wait and see. The hardest part with the high street is working out whether it is on the up or further declining. I quite like it as it is but it's easy to see it struggle in the future (but hopefully not). that wacking great Tescos that sells everything from clothes to garden stuff to kids toys doesn't help - what chance does a high street have with that there?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 19, 2016)

it's a listed building - does anyone know the implications of that on development? i couldn't really work it out from my brief look at uncle google.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2016)

antic tried to view thomas farley pub, but couldn't find the seller of the damn place.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2016)

agent, i should say.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 28, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> it's a listed building - does anyone know the implications of that on development? i couldn't really work it out from my brief look at uncle google.



I think it's only locally listed - which offers it a little bit of protection.  High Definition will know.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2016)

I need to register with a doctor in thornton heath - any recommendations?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 16, 2016)

hi misshelf - Thornton Heath Health Centre, we use. no problems so far, like it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2016)

London teachers and parents!


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 18, 2016)

*Mujaahid Wilson*, 20, was stabbed to death outside a pizza shop in *Thornton Heath* on 14 March 2016.

Police and paramedics were called to reports of an assault on the High Street at around 8.30pm.

Mr Wilson, from Croydon, was pronounced dead at the scene and at postmortem the cause of death was established as a single stab wound to the heart.

Detectives said Mr Wilson was attacked after he got out of a Fiat Punto and approached one man in a group of nine or ten outside Mamma's Pizza.

A fight developed and spilled into the road and ended with the victim being stabbed. The suspect, described as black, aged around 18-25 and wearing dark clothing and a face mask, ran off into Gilsland Road.

On 7 June 2016 a 17 year-old man was charged with murder. He is due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 5 December 2016.

*Anyone with information is asked to call the incident room on 020 8721 4205 or if you wish to remain anonymous Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## boohoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice to see BigMoaner and Miss-Shelf today. Thanks for your help. Another day of painting tomorrow at Grangewood Park.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Check out this property for sale on Zoopla!

Didn't know there was a 2.5 million pound house on my street. Probably cheap for what it is. The views are amazing on the hill too.

Miss-Shelf


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Check out this property for sale on Zoopla!
> 
> Didn't know there was a 2.5 million pound house on my street. Probably cheap for what it is. The views are amazing on the hill too.
> 
> Miss-Shelf


Wow!

The photos are all a bit odd - the perspective doesn't look right in them. I don't know whether that is an estate agent thing to make rooms look bigger or something, but it all looks a bit peculiar.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Wow!
> 
> The photos are all a bit odd - the perspective doesn't look right in them. I don't know whether that is an estate agent thing to make rooms look bigger or something, but it all looks a bit peculiar.



I think it's probably a wide angle lense and a lot of tweaking. I didn't think any of the very big houses on the street were still left as one property.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 12, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I think it's probably a wide angle lense and a lot of tweaking. I didn't think any of the very big houses on the street were still left as one property.


Oddly, this one has got two kitchens, so maybe it was two flats?  Or maybe it was just a granny flat?

Go and see it


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oddly, this one has got two kitchens, so maybe it was two flats?  Or maybe it was just a granny flat?
> 
> Go and see it



urban group outing?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 12, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Check out this property for sale on Zoopla!
> 
> Didn't know there was a 2.5 million pound house on my street. Probably cheap for what it is. The views are amazing on the hill too.
> 
> Miss-Shelf


Co housing ?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Co housing ?


yes please!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2016)

Toss up between thus and the Croydon thread....Turkish Food Centre*

Pleasure to do my holiday food shop -had everything I needed and no stuff to tempt unnecessarily 
No massive crowd, no bad tempers
NO CHRISTMAS MUSIC
and very cheap 

*sorry Penge Food Centre - I've moved on -no hard feelings


----------



## Callie (Dec 24, 2016)

Was that the one near West Croydon? They always have nice fruit n veg.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2016)

Callie said:


> Was that the one near West Croydon? They always have nice fruit n veg.


Yes it was.   Great selection of veg. And bread


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Yes it was.   Great selection of veg. And bread


try the polish shop on white horse roundabout for bread. Great stuff, and cheap.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 2, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *Mujaahid Wilson*, 20, was stabbed to death outside a pizza shop in *Thornton Heath* on 14 March 2016.
> 
> Police and paramedics were called to reports of an assault on the High Street at around 8.30pm.
> 
> ...




On 21 December 2016, 18 year-old *Ashley Newman* of Castland Street, Leatherhead, was found not guilty of the murder of *Mujaahid Wilson* following trial at the Old Bailey.

*Newman*, who was wearing a black hooded puffer jacket and had a scarf across his face at the time of the incident, accepted inflicting the fatal blow, but insisted he did not mean to kill or seriously injure *Wilson.*

He denied murder and manslaughter and was cleared of both charges.

They were caught on the CCTV outside Mama's Pizza's on Thornton Heath High Street squaring up to each other, before *Wilson* threw the first punch, the jury was told.

Although he missed, the two boys started grappling and *Newman* took a knife from his waistband and stabbed *Wilson* once to the chest.

The stab wound pierced *Wilson's* heart and he died a few minutes later.

A small black blade, believed to belong to *Wilson*, was found at the scene, the court heard.

*Newman* claimed he did not realise he had stabbed *Wilson* until *Wilson* started to run away towards the pizza shop while clutching his chest.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, very depressing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 7, 2017)

Thomas farley has been bought by antic.

be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Thomas farley has been bought by antic.
> 
> be interesting to see how it does.



Will be watching with interest. You got a source for that? I've asked them for an update on the Norbury Mews site but heard nothing back.


.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 7, 2017)

thcat Facebook page Hoss


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Thomas farley has been bought by antic.
> 
> be interesting to see how it does.


At least they haven't taken over the weather spoons


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 7, 2017)

boohoo miss shelf we should try it when it opens.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 7, 2017)

and anyone else, of course!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll certainly want to try it out if it reopens. Whoever runs it.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2017)

I like pubs.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2017)

Apparently, a new independent coffee shop has opened in Thornton Heath and is worth checking out. Coffee Loft | Facebook


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 10, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Apparently, a new independent coffee shop has opened in Thornton Heath and is worth checking out. Coffee Loft | Facebook


pond end.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 10, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> pond end.



Have you been?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 10, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Have you been?


no, too far!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 11, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> pond end.



That's my ends, sort of. Still a 20min walk though.

Mate sent me a link to a local paper feature on this place last week. Haven't had the time to go and check it out yet. Will try to this weekend and report back.


.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 11, 2017)

Although its coffee is probably baked in the bones of orphans, i tend to use the Costa for my coffee fix


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 11, 2017)

hearing stuff about the little place by the station opening up - that would be a great unit for a indy cafe.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2017)

Which unit is that Big Moaner?

I adopted Dinners Delight cafe as "my caff" when I was looking around here before I moved.	They gave me credit the other day when I'd forgotten my purse so I am in

I don't drink coffee so don't have the same need for a good coffee

What is Blue and Orange coffee like?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 11, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Which unit is that Big Moaner?
> 
> I adopted Dinners Delight cafe as "my caff" when I was looking around here before I moved.	They gave me credit the other day when I'd forgotten my purse so I am in
> 
> ...


it's very nice, sells Turkish food. Had some great dishes there.

However, never, ever go near their pizza. I don't know what they do to it, but what ever they do is not very nice #blurgh


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 11, 2017)

It's the unit that is literally next to the station, with the little circle window above the door. IT's split over two levels, apparently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2017)

H





BigMoaner said:


> It's the unit that is literally next to the station, with the little circle window above the door. IT's split over two levels, apparently.


I'll have a look out for it (should I ever get to the station again )


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't think Thornton Heath makes enough of its musical achievements as Stormzy is nominated for a Brit award.

Everything you need to know about Croydon's MOBO 2016 nominees

^^^^ this article about Croydon's mobo nominees misses out Nadia Rose (this video won and is filmed on Surrey Street in Croydon)



Eta -Stormzy is Nadia Rose's cousin.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 17, 2017)

stormzy, krept and Konan, bonkaz, section boys, plastician, all from the mighty "7"


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 17, 2017)

the high street at times has a real buzz to it. Walking it each day it grows on me all the time.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> stormzy, krept and Konan, bonkaz, section boys, plastician, all from the mighty "7"



you have a CR postcode? (I am SE25 !!! )


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 17, 2017)

same, the last street in se25!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 17, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> same, the last street in se25!



Phew... I had really resigned myself to losing my south London status (postcode) when we moved from Crown Point but I've still got it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm in CR, which wouldn't bother me much except that a few doors up, in the same street, is SE.

But I'm not in Thornton Heath.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 18, 2017)

there's places in cr7 a lot further north than se25, so it's all a nonsense!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> there's places in cr7 a lot further north than se25, so it's all a nonsense!


Are there? I didn't know that. 

I am in CR0, which extends several miles south. Recently, when I was sorting out a health issue, I was told that the nearest clinic was some miles away in a place I have never visited. When I said that I was close to SE25, they checked again, and found a clinic round the corner and an easy walk away. 

There seems to be a perception that CR0 is outside of London and has nothing to do with London


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2017)

Also, because I am CR and not SE, I can't get any of the takeaways in Crystal Palace (or Gipsy Hill in the case of my favourite Indian restaurant - the Indian Dining Club) because their database says they will deliver to SE25 but not CR0.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 18, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Also, because I am CR and not SE, I can't get any of the takeaways in Crystal Palace (or Gipsy Hill in the case of my favourite Indian restaurant - the Indian Dining Club) because their database says they will deliver to SE25 but not CR0.


CR7, not CRO. Cr7 (thornton heath) stretches right up to norbury.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> CR7, not CRO. Cr7 (thornton heath) stretches right up to norbury.


Yes, I know - I saw that you said that CR7. I was just continuing the conversation about how aggrieved I am about being in CR0 

And yes - good point about CR7 extending to Norbury - I didn't know that, though. I knew about Thornton Heath being CR7, but didn't realise how far north it went.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 18, 2017)

There is a map on this site which is interesting. 

CR postcode area - Wikipedia

As someone with a rubbish sense of direction and no geographical or spatial awareness, this is fascinating!

CR0 is fucking enormous!!  

Both CR7 and CR4 extend much further north than I realised.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

lot of chit chat and anticipation about what the old HSBC will be.Bids were in on Friday.

my moneys on a barbers or bookies.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> lot of chit chat and anticipation about what the old HSBC will be.Bids were in on Friday.
> 
> my moneys on a barbers or bookies.



Cafe? a veg and meat place? 

Bookies most likely (but hopefully not)


----------



## boohoo (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok... I want this house (and it's Beulah Hill rather than the Heath)

I want to explore the cellars. Plus it was lived in by the key local historian.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 21, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Ok... I want this house (and it's Beulah Hill rather than the Heath)
> 
> I want to explore the cellars. Plus it was lived in by the key local historian.


Nice! I don't like the interior decor, though. 

And I would have to share with lots of people who liked doing housework - imagine all the chores!  

Who is the key local historian?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 1, 2017)

The police were chasing armed robbers around Thornton Heath on Monday.

Armed police in South Norwood 'armed robbery' - recap of events


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 1, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> Nice! I don't like the interior decor, though.
> 
> And I would have to share with lots of people who liked doing housework - imagine all the chores!
> 
> Who is the key local historian?


I thought boohoo is our key local historian


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> The police were chasing armed robbers around Thornton Heath on Monday.
> 
> Armed police in South Norwood 'armed robbery' - recap of events


Mrs B was on the bus over to Lewisham when this was going on. When she texted me to find out what was happening was at that part of the afternoon when they were re-opening the road after the earlier Portland Rd RTA, the emergency services were rushing to the rail carriage fire at W Croydon and the flying squad were after the robbers! Took her quite a while to get to Lewisham!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

regen works finally started on high street and antic is going ahead.

those halal butchers are something else. The stuff they sell is incredible. Just wish I knew how to cook with all those different things!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

community litter pick on sat.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 1, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> regen works finally started on high street and antic is going ahead.
> 
> those halal butchers are something else. The stuff they sell is incredible. Just wish I knew how to cook with all those different things!


Which bit?  
Do mean the Thomas Farely?

There goes gentrification if antic are moving in

I wish it could have all the shops occupied like Sydenham high street without being taken over by incoming g people (like myself
) 

Do you have a favourite shop? I now go to the same one next to niazi bros.	Otherwise it gets confusing with every shop selling the same things .  They are very friendly in there.  I use that bit of the high street the most.   I really like the high street


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't think antic will make too much of a difference. It's sad when a half decent pub correlates with rising rents and house prices though, I know what you mean.

fan of the high street too. Fav shop is cornfield bakery and I like the polish deli. Jam rock too. Hate to say it but like the Costa too. The custom is always broadly reflective of the town, and its nice for youngsters, pensioners etc. Ybr bakery do a decent coffee too. Pound lad. It's all good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

seen the scaffolding up? They are redoing all the shop signs a la west Croydon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

yes, Farley for antic. Deal done apparently.

it'll be interesting to see what HSBC becomes. Anything other than a bookies will do me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 1, 2017)

murals going up soon. Big one by the job centre. They'll look great I reckon.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> seen the scaffolding up? They are redoing all the shop signs a la west Croydon.


Yeah just seen it. Fair enough to do it up. And keep the same shops


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> yes, Farley for antic. Deal done apparently.
> 
> it'll be interesting to see what HSBC becomes. Anything other than a bookies will do me.


Could do with an outpost of penge food centre


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> murals going up soon. Big one by the job centre. They'll look great I reckon.



I do really think it'll lift the area - hopefully it will be more like broad green - looks nice but still local.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2017)

boohoo said:


> I do really think it'll lift the area - hopefully it will be more like broad green - looks nice but still local.



yes, i think it will.stormy is on one of them which is so cool!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm a stormzy fan #midlifecrisis


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm a stormzy fan #midlifecrisis



me too!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Stormzy number one. Hope for all of us expelled from a Harris Acadamy!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 5, 2017)

There's a CR7 museum in Madeira.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2017)

If this hasn't been posted before, TH folk might want to be aware of the twitter output of @plumeplotter who, amongst other things, plots the projected pollution plumes that will be emitted from Sutton's incinerator on Beddington Lane.

Today's tweet demonstrates that a WNWly wind direction (not uncommon) will give a direct hit on at least 2 TH promary schools, West Thornton & Kingsley:-



My latest pic (last week) of the fucking monstrosity:-


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2017)

those things are all over london. there's one by next to Millwall.

It's not great, but as long as it keeps to the guidelines I am not too worried. London Road and Whitehorse lane will kick out more harmful stuff than that.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> those things are all over london. there's one by next to Millwall.
> 
> It's not great, but as long as it keeps to the guidelines I am not too worried. London Road and Whitehorse lane will kick out more harmful stuff than that.


Apart from SELCHP and one in Edmonton I think Beddington will be only the 3rd waste incinerator plant within GL.
I wish I could be as sanguine about the emissions as you seem.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2017)

isn't north easterly winds the most popular, which means it'll spend most of the year blowing over TH?

funny that, isn't it. They choose one of the most unpopular/deprived areas to spill the filth on to.

Yes, it's not great but what to do? it's been approved? I do know they have strict guidelines on air quality that they have to follow, hopefully that will help?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> isn't north easterly winds the most popular, which means it'll spend most of the year blowing over TH?
> 
> funny that, isn't it. They choose one of the most unpopular/deprived areas to spill the filth on to.
> 
> Yes, it's not great but what to do? it's been approved? I do know they have strict guidelines on air quality that they have to follow, hopefully that will help?


Yes & no; winds are named by the direction from which they blow. The prevailing winds are SWly (to N & E) so, you're quite right, the carcinogenic by-products of Viridor's profit machine will fall over the North of Croydon borough for a significant proportion of the year. Funny how public bodies so often locate sources of negative externalities on or near their own up-wind border.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2017)

Councillor Jamie Audley,A well known Thornton heath face, has been suspended by labour party. Odd. Following q serious complaint, apparently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2017)

Airbnb TH style the other night


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 10, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Airbnb TH style the other night
> View attachment 101941 View attachment 101942 View attachment 101943


right opposite where i live 

drives me mad. luckily it's not constant.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 10, 2017)

there used to be someone living above there who just used to get his black bags of rubbish and just sling them along the street.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> right opposite where i live
> 
> drives me mad. luckily it's not constant.


I was thinking about you as I took the photos.  It was the fork stuck in the food that did it. Such a nice touch


----------



## KatyF (Mar 16, 2017)

So it looks like I'll soon be a Thornton Heath resident, moving all the way from...Streatham!

I've been to the Spoons and the Leisure Centre - what else is good?


----------



## Nosa (Mar 16, 2017)

You should try the Costa, blue and orange cafe on the high street, the railway telegraph pub and also grangewood park.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 16, 2017)

Ybr cakes, polish shops, cornfield bakery, sells everything shop.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for these. I suppose I should also ask where to avoid?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

KatyF said:


> Thanks for these. I suppose I should also ask where to avoid?!


what road are you on?


----------



## Nosa (Mar 17, 2017)

If people are ok living in Brixton and Peckham, I think Thornton Heath is quite safe compared to those areas.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 17, 2017)

Nosa said:


> If people are ok living in Brixton and Peckham, I think Thornton Heath is quite safe compared to those areas.



far quieter and less things to do though, lets be honest. south london on your doorstep though.


----------



## Nosa (Mar 17, 2017)

Central Croydon is next door, walking distance depending on where in Thornton Heath you live.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 17, 2017)

I didn't mean areas to avoid, more like bad restaurants/pubs etc!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 17, 2017)

KatyF said:


> I didn't mean areas to avoid, more like bad restaurants/pubs etc!


Avoid Wetherspoons on match days 

That's about all, really.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 18, 2017)

_(Sorry for posting this in several threads, but I don't know whether Thornton Heath people read South Norwood/Croydon threads etc.)
_
The Stanley People's Initiative (SPI) - the charity which runs Stanley Halls on behalf of the local community - are looking for fresh blood in the shape of new trustees!

Anyone interested?

Trustee Opportunities for people with arts management, marketing or legal expertise


----------



## Hoss (Mar 20, 2017)

Although it's officially Norbury, it's right on my doorstep. I can recommend Sorrento In for their magnificent pizzas. Have had a couple of deliveries from them and eaten in once with wife and 2.5yo daughter. The food is really very good Italian. Pizzas are great and the owners are lovely. It's not a huge place - we went there at about 7 on a Friday and was happy to see that by 7pm they were rammed, with a constant stream of people, many Italians which I guess is a good sign, for takeaway pizzas. We had a starter each and a pizza, daughter had a kids pizza. Portions are huge and in hindsight starters were unnecessary, plus they brought us homemade bread and a bruschetta each for free. Couldn't finish it all so equivalent to a whole pizza boxes up and taken home for breakfast [emoji41]


.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 27, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced man with a van to help with my move? Should be just one trip with some furniture.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 27, 2017)

I hear the Thomas Farley pub is being taken over by Antic. It's a lovely building so am glad it's still going to be a pub.

Is it still going ahead?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I hear the Thomas Farley pub is being taken over by Antic. It's a lovely building so am glad it's still going to be a pub.
> 
> Is it still going ahead?


Last I heard it was still happening.


----------



## Nosa (Apr 21, 2017)

Is it really going to be Antic or just rumours?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2017)

Antic confirmed it was on Twitter. But there's been no use since then - four months ago. I did notice that the graffiti on he doors has been removed, so someone is doing something with it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2017)

All the new rejen works have started or are just starting


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2017)

Stanley Halls is recruiting! 

We have an exciting new opportunity available for a Marketing and Promotions Officer Marketing & Promotions Officer, Stanley Halls, and we are also looking to recruit a Centre Administrator. Centre Administrator, Stanley Halls

Both jobs are part time, and both are fantastic opportunities to help Stanley Halls build up its community base in South Norwood and environs.

Details are on the links above. Closing date for both is 21 May and the contact person is Amie Salmon - Amie@stanleyhalls.org.uk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 22, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> All the new rejen works have started or are just starting


Pastel


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 20, 2017)

*This is fifteen year-old Jermaine Goupall ...
*
*




*​*
... he was stabbed to death in Thornton Heath on 8 August 2017.

He was out with a group of friends when he was confronted by three men wearing balaclavas and armed with knives and a machete.

Jermaine tried to run away but was stabbed near a Costcutter shop on Green Lane and collapsed in Georgia Road at around 11pm.

He was pronounced dead at the scene shortly before midnight. A post-mortem confirmed he died of a stab wound to the leg.

On 11 August a 16 year-old boy and 18-year-old Saskia Haye-Elliot, of North Downs Crescent, New Addington were arrested. They were both charged with murder the following day. A 17 year-old man was charged with murder on 14 August.  18 year-old Daniel Luke, of Donald Road, Croydon has also been charged with murder.

They are due to stand trial at the Old Bailey on 8 January 2018.

Police continue to appeal for information and witnesses.

Detective Chief Inspector Tony Lynes, leading the investigation from the Homicide and Major Crime Command, said: "I'm really keen to hear from anyone who was out with Jermaine that night. I can understand that you may be worried about coming forward, but I would like to reassure you that experienced detectives will deal with you sensitively. We will help you through the process of talking to us, as it is vital we get information to help us catch the men responsible.

"Also, if anyone saw the attack on Jermaine please get in contact with us and tell us what you saw."

DCI Lynes continued: "Our investigation has also established that there was an incident in the same area where Jermaine was attacked at around 15:00hrs to 16:00hrs on that Tuesday afternoon. This was an altercation involving a number of teenagers armed with sticks and wearing balaclavas, including some on mopeds.

"One line of enquiry we are exploring is if there is a link between this incident and the later altercation that led to Jermaine's death.

"If you were in the area around that time and saw anything, or know who was involved in this fight please call our incident room.

"Jermaine's family are devastated by his loss, my thoughts are with them at this difficult time. Please help us find the people responsible for taking their son from them."
*
*Anyone with information that may assist the investigation should call the Homicide and Major Crime Command incident room on 020 8721 4868 on via 101.

To give information anonymously call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or visit crimestoppers-uk.org*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 10, 2017)

Poundland has responded to recent incidents of local knife crime (including murder):

Residents outraged after Thornton Heath [url=http://www.poundland.co.uk/corporate-information/directors/]Poundland spotted _promoting knives_ in front window[/url]






*Full Year Results for the year ended 27 March 2016 (latest published): Sales - £1,214.8bn; Pre-tax profit - £5.9m*​


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 3, 2017)

Our own perfume


----------



## Hoss (Nov 4, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Our own perfume


[emoji16]

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Our own perfume


Good grief!!


----------



## Callie (Nov 4, 2017)

Well that's your birthday present sorted


----------



## GarveyLives (May 2, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *This is fifteen year-old Jermaine Goupall ...
> *
> *
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello, almost moribund thread. Time to wake up and head over to Croydon. Well, tomorrow, anyway - 29 June innit. The Royal Standard. 

Drinking in Croydon. Innit. (no - I don't know why I have started saying innit. I will stop). 

See you all tomorrow. Let's fill the pub. 

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/june-south-london-drinks-are-in-south-london.358820/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 4, 2018)

This Sunday 
Thornton Heath Festival

dry weather


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 23, 2019)

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk is one of three potential beneficiaries on the Tesco Bags of Help thing - where you put a token in a box - across Croydon. It’s on now until the end of February. 

They are supposed to be in all the Tesco branches, including the big one at Thornton Heath (and the Purley superstore) and all the Tesco Express branches. (Although they are not in the branch next to the Portland Arms!).

Please ask for a token, find the boxes, and vote for us.

And if there aren’t any boxes, ask why. And then let me know. 

If anyone needs to know anything about the Woodcraft Folk ask me, or go to www.woodcraft.org.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2019)

Never knew Thornton had its own thread! Trying to distance yourselves from Croydon?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 3, 2019)

A group of families and friends of young people lost to knife crime have started an awareness campaign in Croydon with blue ribbons tied to fences, trees and sign posts. Look out for them. 

Also, if you’re willing to put up a few blue ribbons go to the Stop Knife Crime Facebook page and they’ll give you some. 

The South Norwood Woodcraft Folk put some up at South Norwood Lake the other day.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 9, 2019)

> _"A group of families and friends of young people lost to knife crime have started an awareness campaign in Croydon with blue ribbons tied to fences, trees and sign posts. Look out for them."_



Something else we should also look out for and another aspect of this issue:

Thornton Heath shop sold knives to children (March 2017)

Croydon shopkeeper who sold knives to children avoids jail (March 2019)

(See also here.)


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 25, 2019)

Don't forget the South Norwood Community Festival, including the Party in the Park on Sunday (30 June)!

It is in South Norwood Recreation Ground.

Festival

I will be there because the local Woodcraft Folk group are running a stall with lots of lovely activities and games


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2019)

> This has just shown up on the hotel television. Pregnant woman stabbed and murdered. Just horrible and sad.
> 
> Pregnant woman killed and baby critically-ill after knife attack








*The Late Kellymary Fauvrelle
Rest In Peace

Anyone with any information should contact police on the dedicated Incident Room number of 0208 7214005, or ring 101 quoting CAD 1358/29 Jun or alternatively Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 11, 2019)

How killer slipped down path to enter pregnant Kelly-Mary's home through 'unlocked kitchen door'

Earlier today, detectives investigating the murder of *Kelly Mary Fauvrelle* and her baby son, *Riley*, arrested a 25-year-old man on suspicion of murder.

The man has been taken to a central London police station where he remains at this time. Inquiries continue.

*Anyone with any information should contact police on the dedicated Incident Room number of 0208 721 4005, or ring 101 quoting CAD 1358/29 Jun or alternatively Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 14, 2019)

25-year-old *Aaron McKenzie* has been charged with the murder of *Kelly Mary Fauvrelle* and the manslaughter of her baby son, *Riley*.

He has also been charged with one count of possession of an offensive weapon.

He is due to appear at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court tomorrow.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 20, 2019)

For information:


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 11, 2019)

For information:

'Tackling Youth Violence' event, Saturday 12 October 2019, central Croydon


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 21, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> *The Late Kellymary Fauvrelle
> Rest In Peace
> 
> Anyone with any information should contact police on the dedicated Incident Room number of 0208 7214005, or ring 101 quoting CAD 1358/29 Jun or alternatively Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*​



The murder trial is scheduled to commence on 29 June 2020:

Kelly Mary Fauvrelle stabbing: Man denies killing pregnant ex and baby


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The murder trial is scheduled to commence on 29 June 2020:
> 
> Kelly Mary Fauvrelle stabbing: Man denies killing pregnant ex and baby



A year and a day after she was brutally murdered, *Kelly Mary Fauvrelle's* former boyfriend *Aaron McKenzie* stands trial at the Old Bailey, accused of murdering Ms Fauvrelle on 29 June 2019, carrying an offensive weapon in a public place and the manslaughter of their unborn son, Riley:

‘Jealous’ ex-lover murdered heavily-pregnant Royal Mail worker, 26, by stabbing her 21 times and killed their unborn baby after she left him for another man, court hears


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 30, 2020)

Can somebody stop this person from spamming the thread with all these news reports? it really isn't what it is all about.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 30, 2020)

In fact, the only person who has posted on here in the last 12 months is Garvey Lives. It has turned this thread into something really horrid.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2021)

I thought this was interesting on racism and anti-racism in Thornton Health in the 80s:








						Activist Streets - History Workshop
					

How did Black activist organisations fight racism in the London suburbs? Daniel Frost finds that they did so – in districts like Croydon and Thornton Heath – through association and alliance with the struggles of inner-city locales.




					www.historyworkshop.org.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2021)

(I think the only time I've been to Thornton Heath was to interview Tippa Irie about ten years ago...)


----------



## xenon (Mar 15, 2021)

I like that you've renamed it Thornton Health too. Which sounds like an insurance company...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2021)

xenon said:


> I like that you've renamed it Thornton Health too. Which sounds like an insurance company...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> (I think the only time I've been to Thornton Heath was to interview Tippa Irie about ten years ago...)


Did he chat really fast during the interview?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Did he chat really fast during the interview?



He was very charming and relaxed!


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I thought this was interesting on racism and anti-racism in Thornton Health in the 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Terry May Murder Case, the 40th anniversary of which falls later this year, is referenced here, albeit with some inaccuracies concerning the actual facts of the case.

From recollection, a central figure in the conflict emanating from the then Wilton Arms pub in Thornton Heath High Street was a youth called *(Bobby?) Kennett*.  I was curious whether that Kennett was connected in any way to *John Kennett* who was murdered on 23 December 2019 by another local man, Kenneth Pitcher,  in a row over a lost mobility scooter.  Maybe someone can clarify. 

In any event, 'local legend' has it that the person who actually inflicted the fatal wounds(s) to May (notwithstanding that he suffered multiple injuries) never actually appeared before the courts.  I seem to recall that *Pilgrim's* conviction (for Manslaughter) was attributed by some to the inadequacy of his legal representation as much as the actual evidence against him. 

The case did however attract national media attention, coming as it did during the urban unrest of 1981.

The murder of *Ruhullah Aramesh* attracted a lot of local publicity, but not, as I recall, the level of national media interest that it might have done had it not occurred 9 months _before_ the lynching of Stephen Lawrence.  It was, however, one of a series of similar racially motivated murders in London in the early 1990s.  

Many of those who were caught up in the Terry May Murder Case may well still live in and around the area, but I think it unlikely that we will hear their stories this year.  

I do not know what became of Ruhullah Aramesh's family.  Those convicted of his murder - including one person whose conviction was overturned on appeal - and manslaughter will by now be free.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 22, 2021)

Why are you so obsessed with depressing crimes? You don't think people know this shit goes on?


----------

